# Looking for some help in choosing schools



## AZtoNZ (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi

Hope you are all well.
Love the discussions, looking for some help as well.
I am planning to move from Australia to Hamilton NZ end of the year when everything opens up.
I am confused choosing between these 3 schools.
I am not sure if I am missing any other good schools, if so, please help me understand. Thanks.
These 3 schools are Rototuna Primary School, Endeavour School and Te Rapa Primary School.
Looking forward to hearing from your experiences. Thanks.

Love
MN


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi. Unlikely you'll get a response as there isn't that many ex pats out that way. I may be the closest and I'm in Tauranga but work in Hamilton. Best thing to do is check out the Decile scores and ERO reports for each school. 
The decile score relates to the local census data of the people/families who's kids attend the school and the lower the score the more funding the school will get from the government per child but you can also use that score to provide some insight in to the affluence of the area or zone that the school operates in.
The ERO reports are conducted every 5 years and show the performance of the school and teachers. Other than this you only have word of mouth.


----------



## immz22 (Oct 31, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi. Unlikely you'll get a response as there isn't that many ex pats out that way. I may be the closest and I'm in Tauranga but work in Hamilton. Best thing to do is check out the Decile scores and ERO reports for each school.
> The decile score relates to the local census data of the people/families who's kids attend the school and the lower the score the more funding the school will get from the government per child but you can also use that score to provide some insight in to the affluence of the area or zone that the school operates in.
> The ERO reports are conducted every 5 years and show the performance of the school and teachers. Other than this you only have word of mouth.


Agree completely about scores and ERO reports with @escapedtonz . However, word of mouth based on the zone/area outlook is what I would take into account primarily, then school and then the workout based on scores and reports.


----------

